# Love to give Oral sex



## Johntee (Apr 27, 2017)

I m in my late 30s and my wife in mid 30s. Our marriage life and sex life both are fine. But from last 1 and half year, I found myself involve more in Oral Sex and top of that, I like to give it to her. This passion is increasing with each passing day. I feel sort of turning on when I give head job and never want to stop it. My wife also questions now about this new change ( though she is happy with that).... is it normal in this age?


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

We change as we age... want to try new things.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It is certainly more than natural!

But over the due course of age, strictly judging from some of these posts, it appears that far too many women, as well as men, become unhappy either doing it or having it performed on them!

And to that, all that I can really say is "How damned sad!"*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I keep researching new techniques. Oral sex has always been a forte, but adding new twists keeps it interesting.,


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Is it appreciated and reciprocated?


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Is it appreciated and reciprocated?


Cunnilingus without fellatio IS TYRANNY!


----------



## Johntee (Apr 27, 2017)

yes, always appreciated and responded same with BJ


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I've always loved giving my wife oral! I get off getting her off. It's on the menu practically every time we make love! 
The only thing that has changed with age, is I love doing it even more, and I'm a lot better at it!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If I'm truly into a woman and feel the innate reciprocity that she feels the very same way about me, then you're going to have one hell of a time in keeping Ol' Arb from heading for the sweet humidity down South!

And all that I can really say in regard to that is, "Move over, 'Colonel Angus!'"*


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know if this has happened to any other guys, but I have lost it and blown my load when my wife has an orgasm when I'm doing oral on her. 
No touching, no anything, just boom....I go off when she does! 
First time it happened, she was expecting me to mount up after she O'd, but I had to tell her 'too late'. 

So....some of us....REALLY like giving our wives oral!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Lurkster said:


> I don't know if this has happened to any other guys, but I have lost it and blown my load when my wife has an orgasm when I'm doing oral on her.
> No touching, no anything, just boom....I go off when she does!
> First time it happened, she was expecting me to mount up after she O'd, but I had to tell her 'too late'.
> 
> So....some of us....REALLY like giving our wives oral!!


*@Lurkster ~ I only wish that I were half as good as you are at that, but once I've orally delivered the goods for my ladylove, then Ol' Arb has no option other than to saddle up and drive the doggies home!*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes it's normal. In long term relationships humans seem to go through phases. You seem to be in an oral phase. Enjoy!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *@Lurkster ~ I only wish that I were half as good as you are at that, but once I've orally delivered the goods for my ladylove, then Ol' Arb has no option other than to saddle up and drive the doggies home!*


He he....  Good for you two!! 
That's usually how we do it....but sometimes it doesn't work out that way!!
First few times it happened, I was embarrassed. Glad my wife thought it was sexy. 
First time it happened when we were in the 69 position, she was WOW'd! Same thing....I was working her over, and she wasn't doing anything to me....boom!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Lurkster said:


> I don't know if this has happened to any other guys, but I have lost it and blown my load when my wife has an orgasm when I'm doing oral on her.
> No touching, no anything, just boom....I go off when she does!
> First time it happened, she was expecting me to mount up after she O'd, but I had to tell her 'too late'.
> 
> So....some of us....REALLY like giving our wives oral!!


That happened once with my husband...I thought it was hot! Lol! Very loving too...for my being excited to make him so excited that he came, I don't know...to me it showed how much he loves me


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BradWesley2 said:


> Cunnilingus without fellatio IS TYRANNY!


And many of us are oppressed!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> And many of us are oppressed!


Help, help Im being repressed! Come see the violence inherent in the system!

Now that Ive got that in my head im going to have to watch Holy Grail. Lol.


Oh and sorry if Im reading it right that your oral gifts are not reciprocated by your wife.


----------



## spawn2031 (Jul 19, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> Help, help Im being repressed! Come see the violence inherent in the system!
> 
> Now that Ive got that in my head im going to have to watch Holy Grail. Lol.
> 
> ...


Great.. now the next time I'm giving / receiving oral MP is going to jump into my head.... thanks for that, lol


----------



## Jamie296 (Apr 15, 2017)

I know i spent 12 years in a dead end marriage with none of that, hardly even sex. My wife now, we please each other orally every night just about, we also have sex every night, just about. We take a break every once in a while for a day but it's rare thats for sure. I know as you do get older, your taste do change, i think personally for me, my wife continues to turn me on and she makes me want to always give to her and she will give to me. I think it's maybe that your attraction to her may be increasing, or at least thats the way it is for me. I was not attracted to my first wife though so we didn't do much sexually at all. 
I keep it fresh by reading on here and checking out suggested videos to learn better and different ways to make her enjoy it as much as I do 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> And many of us are oppressed!


So what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> I don't know if this has happened to any other guys, but I have lost it and blown my load when my wife has an orgasm when I'm doing oral on her.
> No touching, no anything, just boom....I go off when she does!
> First time it happened, she was expecting me to mount up after she O'd, but I had to tell her 'too late'.
> 
> So....some of us....REALLY like giving our wives oral!!


Been there and done that! Have the W squirm under the tongue is hot!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

BradWesley2 said:


> So what are you going to do about it?


watch porn and beat it until its raw and end up resentful and bitter.

read the 5 languages of love and no more mister nice guy ,she come first, watch dr phil,read endless on TAM.

then be pissed my whole life passed by waiting for her to come around .


no f*** that just kick her to the curb.>


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> Been there and done that! Have the W squirm under the tongue is hot!



Yes....you understand!!!!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> Yes....you understand!!!!


Completely. :grin2:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I can honestly say, that I licked & slurped away at her for years, and still do.....because I wanted to, and I got off on it...
She didn't do the same to me for quite a few years.
Didn't slow me down one little bit! 

I may not be normal.....but who cares!


----------

